

The cost of Ubuntu's Success - goplexian
http://www.goplexian.com/2010/02/cost-of-ubuntus-success.html

======
patio11
In the left corner we have an advertising company whose flagship product is
closed source software, and in the right corner we have a software company
whose flagship product is closed source software. Linux users, declare your
tribal affinities!

~~~
goplexian
True enough, I guess it is clear which tribal affinity I possess by that
article, but at the same time I do not make that choice without reason.

While both flagship products may be closed source I dont think it is very fair
to compare the two company's on that basis alone.

------
gte910h
Nothing to see here. Linux guy bitching that yahoo paid more than google to be
the default search engine of Ubuntu.

Also, he mentioned Ubuntu-one, but doesn't point out that it's just a dropbox
clone...

Flagged for inanity and inapplicability to HN

~~~
goplexian
"I never thought I'd see the day when a Linux distribution would be serving
Microsoft search results by default, even though it is through the thinly
veiled disguise of Yahoo."

Clearly you didn't read the article.

~~~
gte910h
Yes I did. That's why I pointed out all that means is Yahoo is paying more
than Google to be the search provider.

------
danblick
It seems wrong to write an article about Canonical (Ubuntu) and Microsoft
without mentioning "Bug #1": <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1>

